# Stringy poop



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Occasionally when my boys poop, the berries seem to be attached to each other, almost like they're on a very fine thread, other times they're not and fall separately.
The berries are normal in every other way...attached together or not.

I was wondering if this was a normal thing, or could it be a parasite problem?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good question Willow Gem & very good description. I'd like to know as well.
I once had a buck with this. His fecal showed moderate strongyles but there were other things going on with him too.
So I'd start out with a fecal just in case.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> Occasionally when my boys poop, the berries seem to be attached to each other, almost like they're on a very fine thread, other times they're not and fall separately.
> The berries are normal in every other way...attached together or not.
> 
> I was wondering if this was a normal thing, or could it be a parasite problem?


If the poop is really normal except for the connection, it just means some of their browse or hay did not fully digest. No problem, perfectly normal. If worried though a fecal wouldn't hurt.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

They're about due for another fecal test, the last one I had done was in August and they did have strongyles.
I just wish the tests weren't so pricey ($25 per sample), because I have zero desire to do them myself.


----------

